# You forgot Me?!?- Undrafted Players



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*You forgot Me?!?*

Arthur Johnson
Michel Morandais
Herve Lamizana
Darius Rice
Julius Page

Now I know some of these guys werent expected to get drafted. But a few surprised me (morandais and Johnson)

Especially Johnson considering his size. Bobcats or just about any eastern conference team needs to invite this guy to camp. 

Lamizana measured in a little short, but anyone who has watched this guy play absolutely knows what he is capable of. Id like to see my team (denver) bring this guy in and work with him. The things he can do are amazing. Its a mental thing with him. A summer of practice and weightlifting would really do him good.

He can shot block rebound...drive and shoot from outside. Mentally not all there yet. 

Rice (nephew of Jerry Rice) the guy is Prince skinny. He dont weigh a thing. Not super athletic either. But there is a place for Kyle Korver in the league...and I believe there can be a place for him too. He needs to put in the work. If he can consistantly hit shots; he has an outside chance to make a team. Needs add muscle if he plans to ever play in the NBA.

morandais...stay in colorado...youd fit right in...besides we lost a guy to the expansion draft anyways


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I was really disappointed neither Johnson nor Lloreda were drafted. These two guys are big bodies who can play PF/C and bang it down low defensively. Play solid defense, grab rebounds, challenge shots, a lot of teams need these type of players. Good work ethics too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Best undrafted players*

Who are some players that were undrafted who will be making noise in the summer leagues?

I watched a lot of the Portsmith this past week and Tony Bobbit is an outstanding shooter both standing still and on the move, he's like a 6'4" Rip Hamilton.

Desmon Farmer is probably the best one-on-one scorer that was undrafted.

Darius Rice could find a job in the league as a tall shooting specialist, like a Brad Lohaus or Matt Bullard. He might need to gain some weight to play power forward like those two.

Bryant Matthews has good size for a small forward and has good athleticism and natural scoring ability.

Any others?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Herve Lamizana, Bryant Matthews, Darius Rice. I want all 3 of these guys. I'll tell you this. Herve is going to make an impact in the league. Put your money on it.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

*Undrafted Surprises!*

There were some real surprises in this draft.

Some of the surprise names include...

Royal Ivey to Atlanta with the 38th pick...another bone headed pick by the Hawks

David Young to Seattle with the 42nd pick...ahhh who?

Ricky Paulding to Detroit with the 55th pick when his much better team mate Arthur Johnson goes undrafted. At the same time though...Johnson's form at the draft camps was embarrasing to say the least.

Sergei Karaulov and Marcus Douhit with both never make NBA rosters. What a waste of picks...

Players not drafted...

Arthur Johnson
Herve Lamizana
Ales Chan
Jackie Butler...etc etc

But the one guy I was disappointed not to see drafted was Jamie Lloreda...

He deserved to be picked and Im sure will end up making the league at some point


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=103025&forumid=8 



> I was really disappointed neither Johnson nor Lloreda were drafted. These two guys are big bodies who can play PF/C and bang it down low defensively. Play solid defense, grab rebounds, challenge shots, a lot of teams need these type of players. Good work ethics too.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Jaime Lloreda is going to be this year's Udonis Haslem... he'll get on to a summer league team and eventually get signed by some team and probably make some impact.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

cant belive nobody picked Cal's forward Amit Tamir !

really good player...


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Nobody selected Michel Morandais from Colorado... he is a very good shooter and a tremendous athlete though... may be he will have a chance in summer league..


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> Nobody selected Michel Morandais from Colorado... he is a very good shooter and a tremendous athlete though... may be he will have a chance in summer league..


I hope he comes to ACB..


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I think Ales Chan can be a big man off the bench in the NBA.

I saw him in a game at the pre-draft. He has a very good feel for the game, runs the floor, boxed out, sets screens, blocks shots, looks after the ball. His athleticism is ordinary, but he is 7-2, 260 and he can certainly run the floor.

Another guy to watch for in the summer league.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Darius Rice anyone. lol

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

desmon farmer was supposed to be real impressive at workouts. im surprised, that he, jaime lloreda, herve lamizana and ales chan were not picked. im shocked at how far romain sato dropped


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

I think Erik Daniels should've been drafted. He's better than most of the guys taken 20 and beyond. He's a smart player who has size and speed and can pass. I watched his Portsmouth perofrmance and he consistently made play after play, much as he did at Kentucky.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Andre Brown from DePaul went undrafted. 6-9 huge veritcal dunks just about everything in sight and runs like a deer. Draft city had him going mid 2nd round but he feel off the board. It's a shame he wasn't selected but maybe the Bobcats will want him.

Also on Paulding in the Detroit News today Joe Dumars said he though Paulding was going to be taken a lot earlier in the 2nd round. They like his nba ready body and strong defense.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Timmy Bowers.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Darius Rice anyone. lol
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


hahahahah exactly what i was thinking.... someone else said this on another thread.... that we'd laugh if rice went undrafted...

hahaha.... maybe he shud have put in a little effort on the court, instead of driftin round lazily...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Jaime Lloreda is going to be this year's Udonis Haslem... he'll get on to a summer league team and eventually get signed by some team and probably make some impact.


Out of all the players undrafted, he has one of the best chances of being on an opening night roster. 

I was surprised that Royal Ivey and Bernard Robinson were even drafted, especially ahead of Sato and Paulding. 

Darius Rice is NBDL bound, and will have to work his way onto a roster during the season. I don't see him landing on one opening night.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Truthfully, it is better for guys like Lloreda to go undrafted than be picked in the mid to late 2nd round. In those cases they are pigeon holed to one team who owns their rights, even if the team is loaded in their position, don't want him, etc. Instead Lloreda can now simply pick and choose the best situation for him.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

Erik Daniels is a better player than everybody who was just mentioned. I watched him abuse Andre Brown at Portsmouth. Andre Brown is a great athelte and is built well, but the only problem is that he's not good at basketball.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I thought Detroit would have picked Lloreda he is a perfect fit for that hard nosed gritty defense oriented basketball that they play there and if the lose Rasheed (doubtfully) or Okur (probably) Lloreda would have been a great backup. 

Darius Rice surprises me only on his potential...what he did on the court however is the reason he wasnt drafted...should have gone to Kentucky like he had as one of his options.

Chris Duhon on the Bulls is horrible what an odd pick. Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Jamal Crawford, Chris Duhon. The Bulls look like Point Guards R' Us. Duhon would be a solid back up PG in this league and now they have taken him and are gonna screw his future up


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*UNdrafted*

Some notables that went undrafted:

*PF Andre Brown
*PG Andre Barret
SF Darius Rice
F Brian Boddicker
G Tony Bobbit
F/C Jackie Butler
C Ales Chan
F TJ Cummings
F Erik Daniels
F/C Kyle Davis
SG Desmon Farmer
C Chris Garnett
*G/F Delonte Holland
F Rolando Howell
F/C Sani Ibrahim
F Herve Lamizana
*PF Jamie Lloreda
*SF Bryant Matthews
SF James Moore
G Marcus Moore
G Michel Morandais
G Brandon Mouton
G Misan Nikagbatse
F/C Jared Reiner
F Aerick Sanders
*F/C Amit Tamir
PF Corey Violette
G/F Damien Wilkins


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

Jamar Smith


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Am I the only one who noticed that MO KE did not get drafted?!?


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Arthur Johnson's another one who didn't get drafted. Near the end of the draft he was in the top 10 of Bilas' best left list. Also, another former Tiger, Travon Bryant, signed a free agent deal to work out this summer with the Lakers. With their lack of bodies and his skill, he might have a shot of making the team.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Arthur Johnson's another one who didn't get drafted. Near the end of the draft he was in the top 10 of Bilas' best left list. Also, another former Tiger, Travon Bryant, signed a free agent deal to work out this summer with the Lakers. With their lack of bodies and his skill, he might have a shot of making the team.


Yikes, forgot about them. Travon is pretty talented, I think he might have a chance to stick if he works on his game. 

Johnson should play for pay somewhere, if not in the NBA.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deannahum</b>!
> cant belive nobody picked Cal's forward Amit Tamir !
> 
> really good player...


I disagree...

A 6-10 guy like him needs to be a far bette rebounder than he is. Sure he can shoot from the outside....but so can Wang Zhi Zhi

Wont ever make the league...


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Arthur Johnson is the biggest surprise obviously. He is a proven big man, good defender, tough kid, competitive and has a nice offensive game. He had a down year, but still he has a ton of potential, good size and would be a solid low post player. But maybe there was a question if he could play center or is he just a PF.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Many of these guys are so close to being good NBA players. I would keep tabs on each one.

Wouldn't it makes sense for teams like the Lakers and Knicks who are way over the cap with no hope in sight of getting under it, to pick these guys up in a year or two when they are more mature and would appreciate the opportunity.

Does anyone know what happened to DeAngelo Collins and others who have talent but, came out too early ? I think guys like him could help the Lakers better than Douthik or however you spell it


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IAMGREAT</b>!
> I think Erik Daniels should've been drafted. He's better than most of the guys taken 20 and beyond. He's a smart player who has size and speed and can pass. I watched his Portsmouth perofrmance and he consistently made play after play, much as he did at Kentucky.





> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Some notables that went undrafted:
> 
> C Chris Garnett


Both are on the Kings summer league roster

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=104538&forumid=15


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Lloreda I believe has signed up to play for the Sonics summer league....

and as far as David Young he played for McMillan's brother in college or something like that.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Am I the only one who noticed that MO KE did not get drafted?!?


His Bayi team has said they will fight to keep him in China. It's just not worth it to go through the Yao-Ming-like process for a 2nd rounder. Plus, Mo has said he will honor his club ahead of everyone else. If I'm a GM I'd be thinking, "If I draft him then I'll also have to hire someone to kidnap him..."

Btw, the CBA was very vocal about their displeasure when Xue Yuyang was drafted without prior consultation with the power that be.


----------



## AzDave (Jul 2, 2004)

*Moore?*

Marcus Moore

I'm not really surprised he didn't get drafted, but he's a solid player. Had a rough year adjusting to Dick Bennett's system, but he's got talent.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=103017&forumid=27


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Michael Morandais, Jackie Butler, Cory Violette are all on the Timberwolves summer league roster.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Brandon Mouton...the first time I saw him 3 or 4 years ago I thought he was gonna be really good, and he was...


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Morandais is playing for Seattles summer league too


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Farmer is playing for the raps this summer.


----------

